# Reset password code in php



## Alphy (Feb 5, 2010)

can someone please help me with the code for resetting a password in php. am desiging a website in dreamweaver and mysql as my database.


----------



## vipernet (Aug 23, 2007)

Dont think they allow codes displayed on here for password resets.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

TSG Rules:
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

I believe under those rules, I am prohibited (along with everyone else on this forum) from helping you reset, get past, etc. a password.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

@ #2 & #3: This is quite unrelated...

@OP: Look at something like this: http://www.plus2net.com/php_tutorial/php_forgot_password.php

http://www.google.com/#q=php+password+reset
http://www.google.com/#q=php+lost+password


----------

